

Is That Scientific Heretic a Genius—or a Loon? - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204554204577023893088328710.html?grcc=88888Z0

======
gwern
I was surprised that the culminating example was a climate change guy. Until I
realized which newspaper this was.

